# Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 18, 2008)

Mortal Kombat 8 is....



> Today, Midway Games confirmed what had been rumored for a while: the first next-generation Mortal Kombat title, up until now called "Mortal Kombat 8" by the community, is officially titled Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe. As the title suggests, it will be a crossover with the characters and setting of DC Comics. Further information about the game should be forthcoming.
> 
> In the meantime, a source within Midway sent us this image, which is the first promotional image from Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe; it features two of the characters from the game: Sub-Zero and Batman.


Naruto Shippuuden 53 high quality h264 Raw with subtitles (DB's translation)




> UPDATE - Wondering why DC comics would sign onto a project that would let Scorpion rip Wonder Woman's head off? So were we. This might explain it: a former Midway employee has contacted us and said that the project features "no fatalities and little-to-no blood". Kinda defeats the point of calling it Mortal Kombat, no?


No fatalities and little to no blood? Figures.


----------



## Roy (Apr 18, 2008)

Batman > Everyone 

lol


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

WTF @_________@


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL!!!

Can't wait for this suckfest.


----------



## nephilimx (Apr 18, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Can't wait for this suckfest.



its using city of heroes engine, shouldnt be too bad


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 18, 2008)

This will freakin suck.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds like they want theit own version of Marvel vs Capcom


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 18, 2008)

Does Batman get prep time?


----------



## Akira (Apr 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Does Batman get prep time?



I lol'd hard at this. Seriously what the hell is going on here? I call fail before it's even out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 18, 2008)

that picture of Sub-Zero VS Batman is kinda badass



Roy said:


> Batman > Everyone
> 
> lol


no he dont he dont have supernatural abilitys.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL.. I hope we're gonna have the Joker in it.


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> no he dont he dont have supernatural abilitys.


He constantly owns just about anyone with superpowers or does stuff he's not supposed to be ablle to pull off against those with superpowers. With prep time, mind you.

That's what I hear about him, at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2008)

Capcom vs Marvel wannabe?

I'll play it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow...A little bit late for April fools.

I certainly hope the game is not shit. Though, my current expectations hold this game right on the same level Mortal Kombat: Special Forces.

I can just stick to that _other_ game/comic crossover fighting game series instead of this.

Wait, didn't Mortal Kombat have a cameo in the animated Batman series in the 90's? There was a movie I think, with Mr. Freeze and Sub-Zero. Or was that name in parody?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that's got a dark future.

But here's to hoping it'll be good. We all know Batman is the best.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward too this, no fatalities = failure though.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

I was going along with it until I saw that "no fatalities, little to no blood" bullshit.  You aren't fucking Mortal Kombat without fatalities.

And I was actually looking forward to what they could pull off with current-gen gore =\


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow...this is unexpected. I guess I'll try it out anyway. Batman=Win


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

Look at it as this way: if they aren't going to waste time on unnecessarily content like fatalities then maybe they're going to invest more time on the game's fighting system and maybe we'll have a decent fighting game?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Doesn't Jack Thompson like the Batman kind of ironic if you think about it.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Look at it as this way: if they aren't going to waste time on unnecessarily content like fatalities then maybe they're going to invest more time on the game's fighting system and maybe we'll have a decent fighting game?


I was satisfied with MK Armageddon's combat because of the over the top gore and fatalities.  Sure, MK has been around for ages, but really theres no other game like it (for better or worse).

It's kinda the same way people play bullshit anime fighting games that are no better than MK, but enjoy it because it serves a specific purpose.

I might sound more passionate about this than I really am... it's just strange to see them take Mortal Kombat in this direction.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

It's a matter of opinion, I prefer a more competitive fighting game than a fan service one, so if they sacrifice the fatalities for investing more resources on the fighting game engine itself then it's cool with me.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this supposed to mimic marvel vs Capcom?


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2008)

lol MK 3D games suck hope this is 2D atleast


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 18, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Look at it as this way: if they aren't going to waste time on unnecessarily content like fatalities then maybe they're going to invest more time on the game's fighting system and maybe we'll have a decent fighting game?



Isn't fatalities a key feature in all the mortal kombat calling that "unnecessarily content" is like calling tackles in madden unnecessarily content.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lol MK 3D games suck hope this is 2D atleast



Did you see the trailer? It's 3D.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

;o just watched the trailer.  I almost feel ashamed to say I'm intrigued.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Isn't fatalities a key feature in all the mortal kombat calling that "unnecessarily content" is like calling tackles in madden unnecessarily content.



How can you make such a false comparison? 

A fatality doesn't help you in *any way * to beat your opponent = no competitive element, unlike tackles in Madden.


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> sounds like they want theit own version of Marvel vs Capcom



1 of the best games ever 


but anyway it doesnt matter bruce wayne is going to solo this game


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2008)

MK's garbage fighting system without the Gore or Fatalities. . .


----------



## King Bookah (Apr 18, 2008)

At this point, I'm only interested in the roster and storyline. The gameplay looks like the trashy ass MK Armageddon engine so this will automatically suck unless they scrap it for a new gameplay engine.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2008)

Green Lantern better be top tier, and please let it be Hal and not John or Kyle...
But yeah this game is gonna suck.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Game looks stupid.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2008)

So I guess there will be no ''I'm the goddammed batman fatality''. That woudl have been epic


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 19, 2008)

nephilimx said:


> its using city of heroes engine, shouldnt be too bad



I hope so...

I'll only buy it after Xplay rates it. They just announced it today, or this week, I think.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

Possible prank?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks horrible. I really don't have much hope in this game, and I'm sure the fighting-engine will be just as bad as Armageddon. The lure of the MK series is the over-the-top gore and fatality system, take that away and you've got...a sub-par fighting game.



King Lloyd said:


> Possible prank?



If only. 

GameSpot just did an interview recently with Ed Boon about the game.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 19, 2008)

> UPDATE - Wondering why DC comics would sign onto a project that would let Scorpion rip Wonder Woman's head off? So were we. This might explain it: a former Midway employee has contacted us and said that the project features "no fatalities and little-to-no blood". Kinda defeats the point of calling it Mortal Kombat, no?




...not even Batman with prep time can save this game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2008)

This game has Batman in it, that's a +.

If it has Joker in it, then it is bought.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 19, 2008)

_It's gonna suck really bad or do really good. I'm in the middle here._


----------



## Jaga (Apr 19, 2008)

sounds like it'll be a copy of Marvel vs Capcom...lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 19, 2008)

All I know is Batman better have a prep-time super.  God tier.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 19, 2008)

The whole Marvel vs. Capcom clone remark it pretty stupid imo.  The games will play nothing alike therefore they are not even close to being clones end of story.

MKArmageddon was one of the better rents I've had over the last few years, so that will probably be my choice for this game as well.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder if Superman will be in this. He has to.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> The whole Marvel vs. Capcom clone remark it pretty stupid imo.  The games will play nothing alike therefore they are not even close to being clones end of story.
> 
> MKArmageddon was one of the better rents I've had over the last few years, so that will probably be my choice for this game as well.



This game wished it was a MvC clone. Both MvCs were broken as hell, especially MvC1, but MvC2's gameplay and mechanics made the game very popular. I highly doubt this game is gonna turn out good considering the last decent fighting game that Midway made was Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll buy it as a novelty after it hits bargain bin prices


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 21, 2008)

To all the people sayin this game will suck, let me tell ya a little story...

Once upon a time, during the great Playstation vs N64 war, there was a game that came out for N64 that no one thought would be good. Everyone thought it would absolutely suck. No one gave it a chance. And then, the game finally came out, and all the people who said it would suck, changed their minds in a heartbeat. Not only that, but it's been declared as one of the greatest fighting games ever made. Yes, the game im talking about, is none other than.....Super Smash Brothers!!!

Moral of the story is we shouldnt jump to conclusions. Only time will 
tell....   The End!!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> To all the people sayin this game will suck, let me tell ya a little story...
> 
> Once upon a time, during the great Playstation vs N64 war, there was a game that came out for N64 that no one thought would be good. Everyone thought it would absolutely suck. No one gave it a chance. And then, the game finally came out, and all the people who said it would suck, changed their minds in a heartbeat. Not only that, but it's been declared as one of the greatest fighting games ever made. Yes, the game im talking about, is none other than.....Super Smash Brothers!!!
> 
> ...



Everyone bought Smash when it first came out on the N64 so I don't know what you're talking about. I knew tons and tons of people when I was little kid who had the game when I was a little kid. 

The only game I can think of that everyone thought it sucked ass but turned out to be one of the greatest fighting game to date is the Street Fighter III. Well to be more specific Street Fighter III:3rd Strike no one cares about New Generation and 2nd Impact.

The chances of this happening to MK vs. DC is very slim due to the fact that Midway makes total shit fighting games with the small exception of Mortal Kombat II, Ultimate Mortal Kombat III, and Killer Instinct being decent games.

Look how long MK:Armageddon lasted before everyone thought it was total shit. Some guy found an infinite for one of the characters within a week of release and soon after that everyone declared it another suckfest much like all of the games after UMK3.

However I will play this game for fun laughs when it gets released. Bootleg of course.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Everyone bought Smash when it first came out on the N64 so I don't know what you're talking about. I knew tons and tons of people when I was little kid who had the game when I was a little kid.
> 
> The only game I can think of that everyone thought it sucked ass but turned out to be one of the greatest fighting game to date is the Street Fighter III. Well to be more specific Street Fighter III:3rd Strike no one cares about New Generation and 2nd Impact.
> 
> ...



I never said people didnt like it. I said that when it was first announced that the game was coming out, alot of people bashed it. I remember reading a whole bunch of comments about it in a gaming magazine. People bashed it like crazy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 22, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> To all the people sayin this game will suck, let me tell ya a little story...
> 
> Once upon a time, during the great Playstation vs N64 war, there was a game that came out for N64 that no one thought would be good. Everyone thought it would absolutely suck. No one gave it a chance. And then, the game finally came out, and all the people who said it would suck, changed their minds in a heartbeat. Not only that, but it's been declared as one of the greatest fighting games ever made. Yes, the game im talking about, is none other than.....Super Smash Brothers!!!
> 
> ...



BULLSHIT!

The concept of SSB made fuckin sense. People just knew this shit would be fun. Hence y everyone and their mom bought it besides just the fact that fan favs were in it.

But this SHIT!? ITs the most retarded shit i've heard of in a long time. I saw the fuckin trailer and i could do nothing but laugh and then shake my head in shame. 

WTF BATMAN GONNA DO TO SUBZERO?! NOTHIN! (finish the sentence bitches....thats right...he's gunna die.)

You got netherworld ninjas going against J's in tights. Robin better not show his fuckin face in this. I mean DC sucks so hard they won't allow fatalities in fear of making their characters look like fail. I REALLY want to hit someone for coming up with this game. This should be left for those Mugen losers. This is just flooding the market with more crap. 

I love my fighting games...but i fuckin hate stupid doo doo green shit that comes out the ass.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> BULLSHIT!
> 
> The concept of SSB made fuckin sense. People just knew this shit would be fun. Hence y everyone and their mom bought it besides just the fact that fan favs were in it.
> 
> ...


I think my IQ just dropped after reading this 

Ok you don't care for this game at all.  Move along please.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I think my IQ just dropped after reading this
> 
> Ok you don't care for this game at all.  Move along please.



Good. Now you know how shitty my IQ is after seeing that trailer lol.

And I move where the fuck i please. Damn your request.....(moves along)


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 22, 2008)

please..no blashing...yet...

but this is interesting....I just heard it.  Storywise...it is suppose to take place right after MKA and god know how long ppl was begging for a MvC 3 (Mugen don't count)


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2008)

This is gonna suck ballz. This has got to be a late April Fools joke.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill give it a chance, I wonder how there going to incorporate flash.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, it would be great to use DC Heroes in a MK fighting system. Very curious on Flash, Green Lantern, and Superman.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 23, 2008)

Found it in the MKO forums:


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

lol, skeptisism. With good reason I suppose, but it's always been one of my peeves 

I heard about this game from a friend and the bunch of us thought he was joking. Haven't seen the trailer, but the concept itself interests me. Seems like a pretty odd mix (Superman vs Scorp? Wonderwoman vs Jade?), but I'd like to to how it turns out.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> lol, skeptisism. With good reason I suppose, but it's always been one of my peeves
> 
> I heard about this game from a friend and the bunch of us thought he was joking. Haven't seen the trailer, but the concept itself interests me. Seems like a pretty odd mix (Superman vs Scorp? Wonderwoman vs Jade?), but I'd like to to how it turns out.



I just heard it today....

Result:  "What's the point?  Freaking Superman is just going to sit there, read a book, have some lemonade and while at it, lazer eyes beam the MK charaters to death."


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, my friends and I actually had a debate about who would win when some characters were paired. Some of the fights ended up so one-sided, we all just agreed that Guy-sensei would win all of them . Of course, this is a video game, so...

Anyway, just saw the interview and while we don't get much view of the gameplay, the snippets we were shown looked pretty awesome. I'm not gonna be quick to be optimistic yet, but the fighting mechanics actually look more promising than people are suggesting. Hope to see more footage.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Found it in the MKO forums:



LMAO! That makes no sense. Would Batman REALLY be the hardcore person between these two? Batman is the only DC person i respect though sooo...i'll let it pass.

Beside that EVERYBODY STOP! LOOK at the picture with Sub and Bat...Not this particular edited version but the original pic..Just look.  OK, now tell me you didn't laugh. Yes my friend that is your heart telling you this is stupid. 

lol. This has got to be the biggest and latest game to be funny without intending to be so.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

I.... didn't....


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> I.... didn't....



That is y u fail.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2008)

cuz I'm not skeptical?

That.... hurts


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 23, 2008)

I didn't laugh either.. it just looks bad, the character models, Batman looks old with all those wrinkles.. and the chin... X_X
Sub Zero doesn't look too good either, the new MK characters design is awful, they should get back to the MK Trilogy design or something =/


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Linkaro (Apr 25, 2008)

I still think we should wait for more detail.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 25, 2008)

The Joker's fatalities had a ton of possibilities


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2008)

well it don't look that bad.

    -Scorpion
       -Subzero

 - Superman
  -Superman
  -Superman

  -Batman
  -Batman
  -Batman

         -Hell         -Metropolis
        -Bat Cave
       -Gotham City


----------



## Felix (Jun 17, 2008)

They should use the Batman Begins costume for Batman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

It doesn't look that good, either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Found it in the MKO forums:


well that pic don't make sence because this is not the first crossover game.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't look that good, either.



but u have to argree....Scorpion look sweet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2008)

Felix said:


> They should use the Batman Begins costume for Batman


agree i hate the gray or blue costume at least i hope is a costume in the game.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 17, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> agree i hate the gray or blue costume at least i hope is a costume in the game.



maybe it can be use as alternative....but they first need permission from WB


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

This game is gonna be bad because everyone already knows god Tiers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

This game is going to be bad because it's Mortal Kombat vs DC.

Maybe, and this is a big maybe, but maybe if it was Mortal Kombat vs Marvel it could be better.

But it would still be bad.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> This game is gonna be bad because everyone already knows god Tiers.



uh.....God Tiers?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 17, 2008)

it would seem that Tatsunoko and Midway got in the way. 

Blame them all you want. . .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

I blame whomever I wish. Namely the fatcats in Washington and DC's executives.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> uh.....God Tiers?




Batman = auto god tier. I mean he is invincible against everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not going to like this game if people like Superman are in it. I mean, how believable will it be for Scorpion's spear to penetrate Superman? Not at all. 

This is the same reason I hated Marvel vs Capcom. Juggernaut was such a pussy on that game, he was stopped on several occasions.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 17, 2008)

If only the big shots at DC had the backbone to contact Capcom . . .
Well, we can always hope that Tatsunoko vs Capcom marks a new beginning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

Meh, DC was never that compelling anyway. Superman is cool, Batman is cool, Flash is so-so, and everything else just sucks. Aquaman? Gimme a break.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2008)

Green Lantern is pretty l33t. Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter, Joker, Darkseid(rumored to be in already), etc.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not going to like this game if people like Superman are in it. I mean, how believable will it be for Scorpion's spear to penetrate Superman? Not at all.
> 
> This is the same reason I hated Marvel vs Capcom. Juggernaut was such a pussy on that game, he was stopped on several occasions.



From what I have heard there will be some weird explanation of to why the DC characters are there and that some of them will be weakened to put them on the level of the MK Kombatants.

Juggs was strong when you did the glitch.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2008)

Batman special-ability: Prep-time.

Superman special-abilty: Being an absolute homo. Always active.


----------



## Twirl (Jun 18, 2008)

This game is nor here nor there... why did they bother making this... they must be really running out of ideas.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not going to like this game if people like Superman are in it. I mean, how believable will it be for Scorpion's spear to penetrate Superman? Not at all.


maybe he will modified his spear whit kryptonite. or maybe the realms have a different sun or no sun at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> From what I have heard there will be some weird explanation of to why the DC characters are there and that some of them will be weakened to put them on the level of the MK Kombatants.
> 
> Juggs was strong when you did the glitch.


Unless this glitch made him totally invulnerable and can walk through any attack unfazed, he's still too weak. 


Linkdarkside said:


> maybe he will modified his spear whit kryptonite. or maybe the realms have a different sun or no sun at all.


Maybe... Maybe they'll have Superman's cape magically turn into Kryptonite.


----------



## Ravencroft (Jun 18, 2008)

I have my doubts. This whole thing is not justified...the difference in power is too great (I don't care what lame explanation they come up with). It doesn't look right to have Batman fight Liu Kang. If it's not by Capcom, it's just not right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

The power difference is great, but it was also great in Marvel vs Capcom. IE: Colossus, Iron Man, Juggernaut, Hulk vs anyone. Ridiculous.

I just don't understand why they would take out finishing moves. Lame.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Because they were on drugs


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unless this glitch made him totally invulnerable and can walk through any attack unfazed, he's still too weak.



Point taken.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 18, 2008)

Ravencroft said:


> I have my doubts. This whole thing is not justified*...the difference in power is too great *(I don't care what lame explanation they come up with). It doesn't look right to have Batman fight Liu Kang. If it's not by Capcom, it's just not right.


 how do you know we haven?t seen the entire roster yet.

Right now Bat Man would be in trouble in the MK world.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2008)

Batman with Prep-time solo's every fucking thing. No exceptions.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2008)

Dr. Fate solos MKverse


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Batman with Prep-time solo's every fucking thing. No exceptions.


that typical fanboy answer no matter how mutch prep-time he have he will never defeat some opponent because the power difference are to great.

Batman it just a human whit good martial arts and awesome tech.

he still my favorite DC character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Superman, Flash, or even Wonderwoman solo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> that typical fanboy answer no matter how mutch prep-time he have he will never defeat some opponent because the power difference are to great.
> 
> Batman it just a human whit good martial arts and awesome tech.
> 
> he still my favorite DC character.



Why do you continue to be so fucking retarded? 

It's called funny, learn it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2008)

2 new character confirmed Sonya Blade(MK) and The Flash(DC)

this make

MK side
-Scorpion
-Sub-Zero
-Sonya Blade

DC side
-Superman
-Batman
-The Flash

Bethesda: Game of Thrones listed by Target, could it really be happening?  The Flash punching Superman.

Bethesda: Game of Thrones listed by Target, could it really be happening?  Superman using heat vision.

Bethesda: Game of Thrones listed by Target, could it really be happening? The Flash kicking Sonya Blade.

Bethesda: Game of Thrones listed by Target, could it really be happening? The Flash punched Sonya Blade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

Links don't work.

The Flash?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Links don't work.
> 
> The Flash?


check here Bethesda: Game of Thrones listed by Target, could it really be happening?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know... I'm going to find it hard to believe the Flash gets hit by anyone. But, it's just a video game, I suppose.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

He'll phase through everyone and make them explode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2008)

That'd be a killer finishing move.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That'd be a killer finishing move.



Remember in JLU where Flash went super speed to defeat Luthor?

I image they put that as a finisher.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Remember in JLU where Flash went super speed to defeat Luthor?
> 
> I image they put that as a finisher.


i think you ment Super Hyper speed because he use super speed all the time.

he almost disapear by using it,plus he almost disappear by using it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 19, 2008)

Mm, I hope I get prep-time lex :X


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't you mean Leximus Prime?


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2008)

Dc universe is way to powerful the old supes can kill everyone in the mortal kombat universe


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2008)

It's not like Superman is going to OHKO anyone in the game, of course it's going to be balanced. -_-

I still have high hopes for this game, and I'm probably going to get it. I'm not too big on MK and I do love DC.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2008)

Interested to see how this game turns out, guess I'll rent it or something when it's released.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Batman is like the only believable character to fight in this game so far from the DC side.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i think you ment Super Hyper speed because he use super speed all the time.
> 
> he almost disapear by using it,plus he almost disappear by using it.



yeah...that...the one wher he travels the world just for a punch.   I bet that will be his finisher...unless he runs into the acid pool and fall.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 20, 2008)

Watch someone find a dozen infinite combos on the release date


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

I find this game pretty foolish.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 21, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Look at it as this way: if they aren't going to waste time on unnecessarily content like fatalities then maybe they're going to invest more time on the game's fighting system and maybe we'll have a decent fighting game?



Exactly. Most of the true competitive MK fans don't like the fatalities. We could care-a-less if MK doesn't have fatalities. 

Since the 2D MK's, the franchise has really failed in the fighting game department. Some may say they like the 3D MK's, but when I say some I'm speaking of >5%. Hardly anyone knows how competitive, and great of a fighter UMK3 is. UMK3 was just perfect, and is still played to ths day. Maybe if Midway/Ed Boon understood this, we would have a new 2D MK games, with next gen graphics (like SF4).

The general idea for the game is just terrible. MKvsKI, or MKvsSF would've made a whole lot more sense. But you can't blame them for making this decision. MK has pretty much been on a downward spiral since MKD. MKvsDC, is an attempt to gain more fans, and open up future oppurtunities. For the minimal percent of the competitive fans, this idea is just bad. However, if this is a good, deep, well developed fighter, we will see a major turn around in the franchise. Most people who will play this game, probably play more popular fighters. If this is in fact a good fighter, word will get out about it from other fighter communities. This inturn will draw more people to the game, thus adding more fans to the franchise. And when this happens, a sequel can be put to work, and Midway will be back in the workings.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2008)

Sand Coffin said:


> Exactly. Most of the true competitive MK fans don't like the fatalities. We could care-a-less if MK doesn't have fatalities.


then those are no real MK fans the Fatality is what make Motal Kombat Mortal Kombat.

if people want a competitive game they can play Tekken,DOA,KOF,ect


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> then those are no real MK fans the Fatality is what make Motal Kombat Mortal Kombat.
> 
> if people want a competitive game they can play Tekken,DOA,KOF,ect



Fatalities were just a gimmick when MK first got started. Ed Boon, and John Tobias wanted something similar to the stun feature in SF. They said "hey, why not make it after the match, and you can finsih them off". It worked out amazingly, and everyone wanted to know how to do them. As the game progressed, it got less and less about the fatalities, and more about gameplay to the actual dedicated fans. But when the 3D MK's came out, it has been all down hill from there. Trust me, when you play MK as much as I have, seeing the same fatality over 10,000 times becomes very annoying.

Very few people play, or even see UMK3 being played at a high competitive level. It takes a very long time to become good at UMK3, that most people don't even bother. The skill gap is very similar to SF3:3rd Strike. Comming from someone I know doesn't play MK competitively, you have no room to say anything. Please explain to me why UMK3 isnt a good fighter, moreover, why the games you mentioned are good fighters.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 21, 2008)

well well am very interested to see the outcome of this one, anything with that dragon logo attracts me directly to it,**kin love mortal kombat

I WANT RAIDEN T BE PLAYABLE GODDAMMIT lol
every mortal kombat game i buy i hope he's playable and it turns out i have to go through the impossible to just get close to obtaining him and using him ( i'll be bored with the game by then )

on the subject of the evolution of the franchise : the game ULTIMATE MORTAL KOMBAT was very good to me.
the online engine was so fast and simple and EVERYDAY i would sit and battle people around the world playing with my fav. 2D characters.

who else agrees that wee need another mortal kombat on the DS with realy supported online functionality ( tournaments and such maybe  )


----------



## aramik (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying out this new one, the last MK for Wii was really shit...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

aramik said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out this new one, the last MK for Wii was really shit...




All the Mks were shit after 2.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 23, 2008)

aramik said:


> I wouldn't mind trying out this new one, the last MK for Wii was really shit...



what do u mean?  I like MK for the Wii....unless u hate the Wii.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> what do u mean?  I like MK for the Wii....unless u hate the Wii.


MK:A alot of fans din't like  fatality system and the character endings were just patetic, the create a Karacter was kinda good and the game is not as bad as other people think.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 23, 2008)

Should be better than Street Fighter v.s. Capcom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

SF vs Capcom was pretty cool. I don't see this coming anywhere near it. Maybe it'll be as good as Street Fighter 1. The original arcade game that used pressure sensitive buttons and only had, like, 3 characters.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 23, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> MK:A alot of fans din't like  fatality system and the character endings were just patetic, the create a Karacter was kinda good and the game is not as bad as other people think.




Yeah, it's worse.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SF vs Capcom was pretty cool. I don't see this coming anywhere near it. Maybe it'll be as good as Street Fighter 1. The original arcade game that used pressure sensitive buttons and only had, like, 3 characters.



I'm sure this game will be just as good as SFv.s.Capcom


----------



## nick65 (Jun 23, 2008)

hmm game looks .. okay
mortal combat: shoalin monks was the best, had a nice storymode for once


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Wtf are you guys talking about? Street fighter is Capcom!


You mean to tell me there was a street fighter vs. Capcom?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh, I was in the heat of the moment, assuming he said SF vs Marvel, then I said SF vs Capcom assuming I was saying SF vs Marvel as well!


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

You mean Marvel Vs. Capcom. Wow I was like, I gotta buy that game lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

No, there's a strictly Marvel vs Street Fighter game out there.  Along with an X-men vs Street Fighter.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> You mean Marvel Vs. Capcom. Wow I was like, I gotta buy that game lol





CrazyMoronX said:


> No, there's a strictly Marvel vs Street Fighter game out there.  Along with an X-men vs Street Fighter.



Either way, we get to see a Mortal Kombat v.s. something now


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Why not Dc Vs. Marvel? There is a decent balance in fighters, just take out homo superman.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 23, 2008)

new sreenshots 




Q&A


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Why not Dc Vs. Marvel? There is a decent balance in fighters, just take out homo superman.



Uh, because Mortal Kombat is better than Street Fighter, and if Street Fighter gets to have a v.s. game, then Mortal Kombat should too


----------



## ez (Jun 24, 2008)

At first i was excited...



> No fatalities and little to no blood? Figures.



But then i read that. 

Regardless, it should be some fun. I'll have to leech of my cousin's 360.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 24, 2008)

ezxx said:


> At first i was excited...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see why fatalities are out, but little to no blood? 

At least I'll be able to Bicycle Kick the justice league in the face with Liu Kang


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2008)

ezxx said:


> At first i was excited...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you read the Q&A in gamespot.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Why not Dc Vs. Marvel? There is a decent balance in fighters, just take out homo superman.



Because this was supposed to be MORTAL KOMBAT'S new game, not DC's. This was supposed to be MK8, but Ed Boon, for some reason, thought this idea was l33t.

Personally, I'd rather see UMK3 remix 1.2. Or just a remake adding characters, with next gen graphics much like SF4 did.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 24, 2008)

They won't have finishers BUT they will have a finish him mode after you win, where you can pound the person into a pulp, just not kill. Ed Boon said that he will keep the gore in it


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 27, 2008)

New interview with Ed Boon: 

This actually makes me think the game will actually be decent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2008)

Batman and Superman fatalities.

I'm game.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 27, 2008)

Sand Coffin said:


> New interview with Ed Boon:
> 
> This actually makes me think the game will actually be decent.



funny....I see nothing.....


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jun 27, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> funny....I see nothing.....



Oh sorry, I fix'd it


----------



## Kamina (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL

Batman vs Raiden. FTW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2008)

Fatalities are in. Thank heavens.

Too bad the game will still we awful. Just awful.


----------



## HO-OH (Jun 28, 2008)

why do people think mk vs dc will be terrible i dont get it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 29, 2008)

dehaloking said:


> why do people think mk vs dc will be terrible i dont get it



Most Mortal Kombat games are bad or at the very best mediocre. Let's not kid ourselves, the only reason why anyone gives a damn about this game is the success of the Marvel vs Capcom cross over, so now everyone is waiting to play DC characters including myself.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 29, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> Most Mortal Kombat games are bad or at the very best mediocre. Let's not kid ourselves, the only reason why anyone gives a damn about this game is the success of the Marvel vs Capcom cross over, so now everyone is waiting to play DC characters including myself.



I dont know bout being mediocre. Once MK came into the next gen, then yea, but the originals were awesome. Most gamers have lots of memories of that game. Im not sayin it was a street fighter, but it wasnt bad. Now it is, and I agree that this whole DC move is being made simply to get attention


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2008)

Catwoman confirmed'

Gaiseric!


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

How the fuck is anyone supposed to take this game seriously? xD


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL. I can't imagine what happens when this game comes out.

Cat woman vs. Kitana = One heck of a cat fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

If this was old-school Mortal Kombat, or MK 2 (my favorite), vs DC, in a 2d setting... it might be good.

New-school MK is just awful.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 30, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> Catwoman confirmed'
> 
> Gaiseric!



link doesn't work.....


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

CMX pretty much nailed it on the head, new school is awful. This game will probably be no different. But ill still give it a chance at a rent.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 30, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I dont know bout being mediocre. Once MK came into the next gen, then yea, but the originals were awesome. Most gamers have lots of memories of that game. Im not sayin it was a street fighter, but it wasnt bad. Now it is, and I agree that this whole DC move is being made simply to get attention



Sure they were popular...because of the gore mainly. You gotta admit, there is a big diff in quality when playing Mortal Kombat as compared to an SNK, Capcom or Guilty Gear (don't know who made this franchise). At best Mortal Kombat was a pretty average game with a lot of blood (for it's time). In fact I think a crossover in 2D would make it even worst. Can you really picture superman with that cheesy engine? Everyone in the 2D mortal kombat games had the same normals to, it wouldn't look good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> funny....I see nothing.....


check at this one this


----------



## Lord Raiden (Jun 30, 2008)

If I get a next gen system I'd probably rent this.  I'm sad that the mediocre story in Mortal Kombat is gonna be completely trashed for the sake of a crossover.

Raiden: In the begining their was Earthrealm, the Netherealm...and DC realm? teh fu*k?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 30, 2008)

that is very nice render.


----------



## hakuryu13 (Jun 30, 2008)

no blood or fatalites... then its not mortal kombat. it just won't be the same. if you ask me it won't even be worth it to smell the box


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 30, 2008)

This game will be pretty sweet, don't doubt it. It will have a mode where you can finish them, but you will be able to do some massive crazy combo or "finisher" like move.  The Story mode will be the best part about it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2008)

hakuryu13 said:


> no blood or fatalites... then its not mortal kombat. it just won't be the same. if you ask me it won't even be worth it to smell the box



There are fatalities, WTF are you talking about?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

So Batman and Superman and the rest will kill? Don't think so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

As stated; people against killing, like Batman, will use Brutalities instead of Fatalities.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2008)

Bats solos.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> So Batman and Superman and the rest will kill? Don't think so.



Um...key word is "The REST". DC Villains and Mortal Kombat characters will have fatalities, everyone else brutalities.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

I see that as unfair. What I meant by "the rest" was Flash, Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter and the rest of the heroes. So 75% have fatalities, and the rest don't?

Guess I'll have to see when the game gets out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 1, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I see that as unfair. What I meant by "the rest" was Flash, Wonder Woman, Martian Manhunter and the rest of the heroes. So 75% have fatalities, and the rest don't?
> 
> Guess I'll have to see when the game gets out.



Brutality...only difference is the other guys head isn't ripped off.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 3, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> Sure they were popular...because of the gore mainly. You gotta admit, there is a big diff in quality when playing Mortal Kombat as compared to an SNK, Capcom or Guilty Gear (don't know who made this franchise). At best Mortal Kombat was a pretty average game with a lot of blood (for it's time). In fact I think a crossover in 2D would make it even worst. Can you really picture superman with that cheesy engine? Everyone in the 2D mortal kombat games had the same normals to, it wouldn't look good.



No not really. But then again, I can't picture superman in any fighting game... One punch from him is a fatality   But I do agree that street fighter and company (snk&capcom) were at the forefront. But most fighting games, or games in general, suffered when crossing over. I mean look at sonic. But lik sonic, who is starting to do better, it might take a couple a tries and risk for them to get it right. But I still feel like this is a really WEIRD move. 
-----
BTW, check this out, its hilarious... though it has been confirmed there are fatalities, its still hella-funny: *HERE*


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 3, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> Sure they were popular...because of the gore mainly. You gotta admit, there is a big diff in quality when playing Mortal Kombat as compared to an SNK, Capcom or Guilty Gear (don't know who made this franchise). At best Mortal Kombat was a pretty average game with a lot of blood (for it's time). In fact I think a crossover in 2D would make it even worst. Can you really picture superman with that cheesy engine? Everyone in the 2D mortal kombat games had the same normals to, it wouldn't look good.



Are you serious? You obviously have no idea what your talking about. How long have you played MK2 or UMK3? UMK3 especially is a very deep fighting game, one in which takes a very long time to be good at. It's severly underrated and most of the time, the people who say its bad have NO clue what they are talking about. You can't play the game for a short amount of time at low levels and then say its bad just cause you aren't good at it.

Please tell me why the 2D MK's, UMK3 specifcally isnt a good fighter?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ I dont think he was sayin it wasnt a good fighting game, but compared to Street Fighter, it was average. On its own, I agree that it was great, but at an arcade, i remember ppl would be huddled around the street fighter arcade and the wait was incredible but i could always get a game in of mk. Honestly, MK was only made in response to SF


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 5, 2008)

Man this game is going to suck so bad,after watching gametrailerstv and hearing some of the producers this game is clearly something to make them a quick buck.just hearing one of the producers tell geoff that superman can be affected by magic made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2008)

Shang Tsung confirmed


game trailer inteview whit game gameplay footage[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaMDFK0CfVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 6, 2008)

I cant wait to beat the living hell out of superman sorry but he annoys me so much


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> Shang Tsung confirmed
> 
> 
> game trailer inteview whit game gameplay footage[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaMDFK0CfVM[/YOUTUBE]



YAY!!!!  Now we can suck out the soul of Superman.

and......old news is old.....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2008)

The Flash Renders
facial expression
facial expression
facial expression


----------



## basiK (Jul 8, 2008)

This game makes me worried, its just so random. dc vs mk? Who the hell came up with this idea? why not dc vs marvel, Or mk vs killer instinct. This will fail big time


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2008)

Sony Blade render go

she look like a trans  

that better be a joke.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Is that character actually supposed to be female? It looks like they basically put make up and blonde hair on Supermans face.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 9, 2008)

Female Body Builder. . .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2008)

gamespot posted a new trailer


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 11, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> gamespot posted a new trailer



well...so much for the Flash....Toasty.....

I notice the Deception's Fatality music and Onaga's voice.

I also guess Sonya got that leg grab move back then huh....?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2008)

well i havent seen the trailer yet

any way there a hand on


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2008)

The trailer really wanted to show DC dominating the MK characters... O_O


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2008)

it look like Liu Kang and Captain Marvel are confirmed


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 11, 2008)

no duh Lui Kang is in.  Now will he be a zombie or regular?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 12, 2008)

does anyone else think this game looks really... really bad...?


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> does anyone else think this game looks really... really bad...?



Yeah, I've had doubts ever since it was announced.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2008)

*Shang Tsung Render:*The Washington Post

*New Sreenshots*
The Washington Post
The Washington Post
The Washington Post
The Washington Post
The Washington Post
The Washington Post
The Washington Post


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks alot better than expected  

Oh, and more like 2D gameplay?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, man, I don't know what'll be worse: this, or the DBZ live action movie.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, the new trailers actually made this worse for me. It looks fucking _terrible_ now. Sort of like... all the other 3d mk's >_<


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 16, 2008)

LMAO @ the lazy ass level design.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

I got to play as Flash now after all those trailers of him fighting Scorpion. It got me pumped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Yeah, the new trailers actually made this worse for me. It's looks fucking _terrible_ now. Sort of like... all the other 3d mk's >_<


But worse, much worse.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been following the MK franchise since the first arcade machine, I must say I was a little bit worried with the DC move here.  Just saw the latest interview / trailer and it looks fucking awesome.  The graphics are questionable, however there is a good chance there going to look way better by final release.  For people that knock this game, your posts don't mean shit to anyone unless you elaborate or at least prove your argument.

Go here and watch at 5:30 , 

rediculous Superman VS Sub Zero.  Tell me that doesn't look like fun and I'll neg your ass ;-)


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

You appear to think that bleach is a good series. Is that enough proof?

3d fighters are a poor mechanical joke. MK 3d has always been more of a pun. Slow, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in tactical horizontal and vertical depth.

KoF, easily one of the three kings of fighting franchises, also failed hard in 3d. It's a format issue, so don't feel too bad that your inner fanboy can't make it a specific. 

These things are known by the average fighter fan, so elaboration wasn't exactly necessary. If you know shit about fighters, you can look at this and know why it's terrible.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> You appear to think that bleach is a good series. Is that enough proof?
> 
> 3d fighters are a poor mechanical joke. MK 3d has always been more of a pun. Slow, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in tactical horizontal and vertical depth.
> 
> ...



Eh? KOF Impact 2 reg A has a decent size following. KOF impact isn't a bad game, it's not great but few games are.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> You appear to think that bleach is a good series. Is that enough proof?
> 
> 3d fighters are a poor mechanical joke. MK 3d has always been more of a pun. Slow, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in tactical horizontal and vertical depth.
> 
> ...



I know alot of shit about fighters, I also know that if you want a 2D technical game you should just get the fuck out of this thread and forget Mortal Kombat. The franchise isn't being targeted towards people like you or you elite fighter fans that need all the technical King of Fighter shit.  Going back to my point it doesn't matter what people like you "say" because in the end you were never designed to pick the game up at all.  It's obviously not your thing.  So what the fuck, it's annoying your essentially trolling.  



> MK 3d has always been more of a pun. Slow, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in tactical horizontal and vertical depth.



Watch the trailer, they fixed all of that.  It's faster, responsive, full of combo's and it has an emphasis on horizontal and vertical fighting.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not trolling, as it turns out. I'm saying that even given the difference between 2d and 3d fighters [differences such as one of them being a viable genre, while the other is fanservice], MK is a terrible franchise, and has been since they moved into 3d. Their offerings are beyond the typical difference in negativity, for the reasons I listed.

I did watch the trailers; I'm hardly uninformed. They've fixed nothing at all, and said nothing that they haven't said during pre-release for their last several games. It's still slow, sloppy, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in any tactical horizontal or vertical depth. [Now you can knock people off edges and hit them on the way down!] Those problems are "fixed" with every new game they put out, but somehow, they just seem to keep getting worse.

It's not visceral, like a fighter must be to even begin refining mechanics and aesthetics. It's poorly performed plastic surgery on a wooden doll, nothing more.

Because their intended demographic with this game is a bunch of teenagers who know little about gaming quality and less about taste doesn't make the game any less terrible. 

You have a great name to go with your set, by the by. It's almost like I can accurately profile you without you even having to speak. Almost.


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I'm not trolling, as it turns out. I'm saying that even given the difference between 2d and 3d fighters [differences such as one of them being a viable genre, while the other is fanservice], MK is a terrible franchise, and has been since they moved into 3d. Their offerings are beyond the typical difference in negativity, for the reasons I listed.
> 
> I did watch the trailers; I'm hardly uninformed. They've fixed nothing at all, and said nothing that they haven't said during pre-release for their last several games. It's still slow, sloppy, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in any tactical horizontal or vertical depth. [Now you can knock people off edges and hit them on the way down!] Those problems are "fixed" with every new game they put out, but somehow, they just seem to keep getting worse.
> 
> ...



On contrary to each his own, you've got quite a biased opinion on a game you've never touched let alone seen at it's full potential. 2D Mortal Kombat is great, nobody is denying that. The MK revamp is taking the franchise to another level, it's taking time and multiple releases but I think they are getting closer and with this release will finalize their new MK formula.  

With you, it seems like your trying to fit a mold with your King Of Fighter raves and how things aren't technical enough for you.  This bandwagon will never end, people keep jumping on the train.  Whether or not you realize it, technical fighter fans are the niche market, the minority. Most people just want to play a game for FUN, yes... I said it fun... which brings me to the next point.

Mortal Kombat was never meant to be technical or follow in the footsteps of other fighting games.  That was made obvious when Fatality's were introduced, this games all about fun and over the top brutal fighting.  So the game doesn't have that much of a Vertical fighting emphasize, neither does Soul Calibur, Tekken (with those weak stupid looking hops)...so what?  You need to appreciate what a game has, rather then focus on what it doesn't... the game designers made this with a player profile in mind, don't be so beatup that you don't fit it.

LOL your email address is a pretty bold claim, and your name here is based off of some wack 3rd rate fantasy character.  Yeah I can see you right now, a geek ass WOW player, LVL 76 Paladin Mage with Hyberian Solar Armor and a + 9000 damage wand.  

roflmao.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

My email address is a joke. It's also one of five, as it's a contextual joke and as such not for everyone, but that's beside the point. You want to google irony while you're busy looking up things you clearly know nothing about? [I have played warcraft, by the way. It, too, is a terrible game, but you are clearly uneducated on that subject, as well. Too bad.] If I'm wrong, _please_ tell me all you know of Malazan. Unfortunately, I doubt google will allow you to have read the series for an answer...

It doesn't have to be technically deep like a 2d fighter. It has to be "good "on some level. Killing the shit out of someone does not a good game make. In fact, I quite clearly discussed the difference being rather beyond that of the move between 2d and 3d.

Soul Calibur and Tekken have more horizontal depth than 3d mk, by far. Not that I'm a huge fan of either. KoF Impact series has more too, and I'm definitely not a fan of that.

You want to get into demographical intent and "fun"? Fine. SSBM trumps MK in both arguments, and is still a great fighter with a deep tourney scene. I don't like what they did with brawl, as it now feels a lot more... well, like 3d MK. It's stiff, and slow. None of the visceral quality carried over, everything got bloated and feels like it's running laps after 2 gallons of ice water.

Your most notable failing in this is trying to argue quality and the "Oh, shit he exploded, that's _so_ fucking cool" crowd as the same context.

Memes and acronyms. It's a good thing the internet speaks for you, eh?



> The MK revamp is taking the franchise to another level,


PRE-RENDERED PHRASE IN CAPS MEANT TO DENOTE GENERIC HILARITY


----------



## Bleeding-Eyes (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> My email address is a joke. It's also one of five, as it's a contextual joke and as such not for everyone, but that's beside the point. You want to google irony while you're busy looking up things you clearly know nothing about? [I have played warcraft, by the way. It, too, is a terrible game, but you are clearly uneducated on that subject, as well. Too bad.] If I'm wrong, _please_ tell me all you know of Malazan. Unfortunately, I doubt google will allow you to have read the series for an answer...
> 
> It doesn't have to be technically deep like a 2d fighter. It has to be "good "on some level. Killing the shit out of someone does not a good game make. In fact, I quite clearly discussed the difference being rather beyond that of the move between 2d and 3d.
> 
> ...



LOL, what do I know of Malazon? I know that I've had enough of it, and all I've read was one sentence.  Wiki:



> We start with the aftermath of a massive battle between an alliance of Tiste Edur, led by Scabandari Bloodeye, and Tiste Andii, led by Silchas Ruin, against some K'Chain Che'Malle. The scheming Scabandari massacres his former allies to take the land for his own people.



That's all I have to say.  Unpronounceable, overly complicated names are material for fanboys. But need I continue on that subject?

Honestly I really don't have much more to say to you, your in a MK thread although you hate the franchise and what it's become.  Well, you should have fled years ago when MK4 or Gold came out on the scene.  

Mortal Kombat caters to fans, yes. Because it's been 16 years since it's arcade release, that's what there are at this point : fans.  I am not a fanboy because that automatically means I have a biased view towards things I like, I merely respect Midway, Tobias, and the crew that make this game because after all these years they don't stray from what they sought out to create:



> Mortal Kombat: It is especially noted for its digitized sprites (which differentiated it from its contemporaries' hand-drawn sprites), and its high levels of blood and gore, including, most notably, its graphic fatalities—finishing moves, requiring a sequence of buttons to perform.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe I've allowed you to sufficiently prove your ignorance to the dear readers. That will be all, thank you.

The combination of google and wiki almost makes you appallingly short-sighted internet-children too boring. Where normally you might reconsider your backing of ignorance, instead you are encouraged ever onward by the digital synopsis of all that you can imagine. It'd be brilliant if it didn't remove the enjoyment; I don't even have to urge your faces into the floor these days - you just fall down when I open the door.

Next time, try to remember not to call out people who will permit you to speak at length in front of everyone else.

I _was_ trolling, my apologies.

See you in wishIwasmetal-weaboo land?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2008)

MK vs DC will be fun until you see every finishing move then it will lose it's fun at an alarming rate like most Mortal Kombats.


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

Bleeding-Eyes said:


> On contrary to each his own, you've got quite a biased opinion on a game you've never touched let alone seen at it's full potential. 2D Mortal Kombat is great, nobody is denying that. *The MK revamp is taking the franchise to another level, it's taking time and multiple releases but I think they are getting closer and with this release will finalize their new MK formula.*



If 3D MK's didn't suck, they would have got it right the first time.


Also, people saying that the game looks bad are basing in on two things. First of all, the actual game mechanics seem to be exactly the same as they were since MK: Deadly Alliance, and secondly, the 3D MKs were seriously lacking in actual depth which put a lot of people off seeing as they stopped playing them after a week.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

> MK vs DC will be fun until you see every finishing move then it will lose it's fun at an alarming rate like most Mortal Kombats.



Yeah. I'll borrow it, play through it, and bring it back the next day to whoever was unfortunate enough to have purchased it.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't use a thesaurus, I scribe likely synonym spirals down my forearms.

All the better to be literate with, dear.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> You appear to think that bleach is a good series. Is that enough proof?
> 
> 3d fighters are a poor mechanical joke. MK 3d has always been more of a pun. Slow, unresponsive, simplistic, and utterly lacking in tactical horizontal and vertical depth.
> 
> ...




I agree with you that 3D fighters are just plain bad. The only ones that are even worth playing are VF5, Tekken, and SC. All the 3D MK's, with the exception of MK4 have been pretty bad. And yes I play all the 2D MK's the only ones that are good.

But how can you say that MKvsDC looks terrible, moreover worse than the other 3d MK's? Ed Boon said himself that the gameplay mechanics are more like 2D than 3D, also you can see it in the gameplay videos. At first, I thought it looked bad as well, but now things are becomming to look alot better than expected. Don't get me wrong, I'm not expecting this to be a good game, but it is looking way better than MK's 5-7.

IMO, they need to do what SF is doing. 3D graphics, with 2D gameplay. UMK3 was and is the greatest MK game ever made, and is the SF3 of the MK franchise. If Ed Boon wasn't so dense, he'd realize this and do what is needed.


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

Sand Coffin said:


> I agree with you that 3D fighters are just plain bad. The only ones that are even worth playing are VF5, and SC. All the 3D MK's, with the exception of MK4 have been pretty bad.



While it's no VF, Tekken also deserves a mention.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> While it's no VF, Tekken also deserves a mention.



I agree. I was going to edit my post actually. Tekken has always been a fun 3D fighter, just slipped my mind 

Also, to Bleeding-Eyes. If you think the the 3D Mk's were good fighters, than you are mistaken my friend. MK5 wasn't terrible, but it wasn't good either. The only true way to play MK is 2D. Imagine if SF went full 3D gameplay... yeah, exactly.

I'm an MK fan as well. I "like" all the MK games. But not all of them are good. IMO it goes UMK3 - MK2 - MK4, and all the rest are bad. These games are good because they're very deep fighting games (well at least UMK3 is). UMK3, actually, is still played at high levels today and is a severely underrated game (I sound like a broken record).


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

Mostly because it doesn't looks any better to me, and because I don't trust a damn thing they have to say about it. Yeah, I could be wrong, for sure. I haven't touched it. I will, though, and maybe it'll be better than everything since umk3. I'm skeptical, but what it looks like and what it feels like might be completely backwards [SvC: Chaos? >_<]. Who knows? I'm just saying it looks terrible, is all. I'll find out hands-on, eventually.



> IMO, they need to do what SF is doing. 3D graphics, with 2D gameplay. UMK3 was and is the greatest MK game ever made, and is the SF3 of the MK franchise. If Ed Boon wasn't so dense, he'd realize this and do what is needed.


Concur.


----------



## Felix (Jul 18, 2008)

Wait what
It's actually good?


Apparently, everyone is saying that they were actually surprised by how well MK vs DC plays and looks


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2008)

*New Renders*
Liu Kang Render Read Gantz 277 online at Starkana.com
Captain Marvel Render Read Gantz 277 online at Starkana.com

*New Videos*




*New Interview*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Superman vs Subzero was just silly. *Silly!*

I guess the moves are _okay, _but just okay. I am willing to suspend my disbelief as long as the game is fun, I mean, it worked in Marvel vs Capcom (except for Juggernaut); but this is going to test those limits to extremes I never thought possible. How does Superman get hurt by a punch from Subzero?


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

I think they explained it as the DC characters getting hit by some sort of interdimensional hax upon entering the MK universe which made them all piss weak except for Batman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

And yet Superman still has the ability to freeze using his breath? That doesn't seem any weaker to me... Weird.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

It's a pile of bullshit anyway, it pretty much only means that when Sub-Zero punches Superman, he's more likely to break Superman's jaw than his own hand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Subzero uses his frosty skills to make his hands giant blocks of ice, protecting them, and adding damage.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

Touché


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2008)

Why so Serious?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

The Joker is going to be in this? What's his fighting ability? Shooting acid out of his flower? Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## Penance (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks......


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 26, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Why so Serious?



now u made it my day!


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats the sweetest MK pic I've seen so far.

The Joker looks awesome. I''ve been hoping ever since a week before Dark Knight came out that he would be in.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 26, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Why so Serious?



Comic book joker ;3

It pains me that there isn't a single good Batman game based on the comics. They are either based on the movies or the animated series.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder which GL is in the game. Hal Jordan? Kyle Rayner?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

Hal Jordan I think. I wanted John Stewart though


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Comic book joker ;3
> 
> It pains me that there isn't a single good Batman game based on the comics. They are either based on the movies or the animated series.


I'm sure there were a few decent SNES/Genesis Batman games based off the comics?



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I wonder which GL is in the game. Hal Jordan? Kyle Rayner?



I think it'll have to be Hal Jordan, seeing as they seem to be going with the more classic designs for each character.


----------



## Jinibea (Jul 26, 2008)

So what is the confirmed roster so far.Im glad Joker is in but that was obviouse.
Hopefully doomsday is in.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Personally I want Guy Gardner. Fatality: Ring comes off, bitches.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

Why can I see Green Arrow being cheap as fuck?


----------



## Jinibea (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm Green lantern hmm.


DC list.

Superman
Batman
Flash
Catwoman
Green lantern
Joker.

I can't keep up with mortal kombat.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Hal Jordan, eh.

I have this to say:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm sure there were a few decent SNES/Genesis Batman games based off the comics?



Nah, the decent ones were either movie adaptations, animated series adaptations, or games set after an event in either.

The most recent comic book Batman game we got, and the "best" one at that, is Batman: Dark Tomorrow. One of the worst DC games ever, let alone based on a comic book or in general.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2008)

IGN posted this


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2008)

Everytime I see a video...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

Does the guy not know how to play or is the gameplay simply that shit?


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen such bad animation in a fighting game. Has anyone on the MK team ever seen a real punch being thrown outside of a Steven Seagal movie?

That video only reinforced my belief that the game will suck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I don't think I've ever seen such bad animation in a fighting game.



Clearly, this revelation to you showcases the fact you have never played a MK game before. 

MK ALWAYS had bad animations. In every game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

But it didn't matter when it was 2D. 3D MK sucks major dick.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn. This looks like an old 80's cartoon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

kitana render



some people think thats not a 3D render like the others.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah alot of people think that its a fake render


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2008)

*Jax Render*


also from 

The team are working hard on getting The Joker's fatality ready for the Leipzig build of Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe 

Players should expect the game's Story Mode to last anywhere between two and a half to three hours for each side; content will be unlocked throughout 

Story Mode will feature a number of cutscenes and cameo appearances by characters not featured in the game's playable roster (but some of these characters may be unlockable) 

Each kombatant will have their own endings featuring high-definition paintings, in which a number of Easter eggs from the opposing side will lie 

Despite recent conjecture each character will have their own fighting stance and unique style


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry for the double post but I dint want to delete the old in post and copy and paste the old in formation.

*Greenlantern Render*



New sreenshots.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 19, 2008)

bleh......this game will fail. without all the fatalities and excessive amounts of blood, its just gonna be a  "little above average fighting game"


----------



## K-deps (Aug 22, 2008)

Joker does it for the lulz


----------



## Talon. (Aug 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Joker does it for the lulz




DUUUUUUUUUDE THATS AWESOME!
that is now the only reason i will play this game
+reps


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Joker does it for the lulz


Lol, that gun trick was awesome.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 23, 2008)

Best fatality in the game. 
And why is everyone hating on this game. I've never played MK too much but this looks fun


----------



## Penance (Aug 23, 2008)

Joker...I'm in...


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 24, 2008)

Made of pure win.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 24, 2008)

rofl that fatality was awesome


----------



## Seany (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL Priceless fatality.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2008)

4 playable character confirmed 

*MK side*
Rayden
Kano

*DC side*
Wonder Woman
Deathstroke

*Wonder Woman Render *

from:


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

Totally buying this game after seeing that Joker gif.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 24, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Joker does it for the lulz



I actually like the Joker's fighting style there. It incorporates a lot of his gadgets and craziness and doesn't really resemble the usual MK martial arts.





Characters with divine powers like Ashrah or Taven could have been used to balance the MK side a little more. Lui Kang with his "god" powers from the end of one game could be Wonder Woman level as well.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 24, 2008)

If they put doomsday in this game then I may have to get it


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2008)

Joker in game=Win


----------



## Lucius (Aug 26, 2008)

damn someone gifed it before me? >.< i'm realy slow..

anyways here an abit biger version. and i edited out the stupid hand of the dev:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, the Joker thing was cool. I saw that somewhere else, too, I don't remember where though... maybe Sherdog.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 26, 2008)

lol i can't wait till this game come out


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2008)

Joker's fatality is the best fatality ever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

The game seems to be shaping up to halfway decent. 

It'll still be a shitty failure though.


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2008)

just cause you don't like fighters??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

No, because it's Mortal Kombat. 

I like fighters, I just refuse to buy them or play them more than a few hours.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

I like Joker's fatality. The guy who's doing the preview needs to take some public speaking lessons though.


----------



## little nin (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, this game needs some BGM


----------



## nick65 (Sep 1, 2008)

any news yet?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello terrible roster

Baraka
Batman
Catwoman
Darkseid
Deathstroke
Flash
Green Lantern
Jax
Joker
Kano
Kitana
Lex Luthor
Liu Kang
Raiden
Scorpion
Shang Tsung
Shao Khan
Shazam
Sonya
Sub Zero
Superman
Wonderwoman


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hello terrible roster
> 
> Baraka
> Batman
> ...


Well, when all you have to pull from is MK and DC Comics, what kind of cast do you really expect to get? 

It will serve it's purpose of simple but fun fighter well.  Just like Smash Bros.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Well, when all you have to pull from is MK and DC Comics, what kind of cast do you really expect to get?
> 
> It will serve it's purpose of simple but fun fighter well.  Just like Smash Bros.



Where the hell is Johnny Cage? Or you know...DECENT villains besides Luthor and Joker?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Where the hell is Johnny Cage? Or you know...DECENT villains besides Luthor and Joker?


Johnny Cage died in the second movie.  Why the fuck would they destroy Mortal Kombat lore and bring him back?!

I guess I just don't know my DC comics kuz no compelling villains come to mind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

Uh..the movies don't count ;3

And he's been in some of the recent games, no?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Uh..the movies don't count ;3
> 
> And he's been in some of the recent games, no?


Yeah he has lol.  Just bullshitting.  They even had zombie Liu Kang in MKArmageddon.  MKDC obviously needs zombie Johnny Cage.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Since everyone is ment to have a counter character from the opposing universe I'm guessing this is how it'll shape out.

Baraka=Joker
Sub Zero=Batman
Kitana=Catwoman
Shao Kahn=Darkseid
Kano=Deathstroke
Jax=Flash
Scorpion=Green Lantern
Shang Tsung=Lex Luthor
Liu Kang=Super Man
Raiden=Shazam
Sonya=Wonderwoman


----------



## Talon. (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucius said:


> damn someone gifed it before me? >.< i'm realy slow..
> 
> anyways here an abit biger version. and i edited out the stupid hand of the dev:



i want this. can i has it?

@Avant: i can see where you would get that. Joker is definitely on baraka's level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

Darkseid?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Darkseid?


;o is that good?

The only knowledge I have of Darkseid is that he was in Justice League Task Force and he shoots laser beams out of his eyes in that game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't see how they're going to explain him being so depowered he gets to fight the likes of humans such as the Joker. 

Superman, magic, sure. Not Darkseid though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Darkseid is a god.


also when will people learn his name is *Captain Marvel* NOT *Shazam*, Shazam is the old wizard who gave Billy his powers


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see how they're going to explain him being so depowered he gets to fight the likes of humans such as the Joker.
> 
> Superman, magic, sure. Not Darkseid though.



This is a problem I see with the game.  The only characters from DC that I could see fitting into Mortal Kombat are pretty much the Batman Rouges.  Everyone else seems to powerful for MK IMO.  They could have had villians like Bane, Killer Croc and the such.  Imagine Bane having a back breaker fatality.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> i want this. can i has it?
> 
> @Avant: i can see where you would get that. Joker is definitely on baraka's level



I dont know if thats sarcasm or not


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm disappointed.  I wanted Reptile, Kung Lao, Johnny, and Goro, and I wish Jax and Kano weren't on there.  Oh well.  I don't know enough about DC comics so I don't have an opinion on its roster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

I actually think this game will be fun.


For about 20 minutes.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

you ONE guy that would have fit perfectly into this game?

Black FUCKING Adam



Juggernaut said:


> This is a problem I see with the game.  The only characters from DC that I could see fitting into Mortal Kombat are pretty much the Batman Rouges.  Everyone else seems to powerful for MK IMO.  They could have had villians like Bane, Killer Croc and the such.  Imagine Bane having a back breaker fatality.



Indeed, I mean the idea of Flash, GL and Supes in MK is just laughable since each one of them could beat the crap out of most of the characters

and Darkseid is just ludicrous

that said I really, realyl wanna see Darkseid's fatality


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2008)

Omega Beams!


----------



## Talon. (Sep 13, 2008)

wait, wut?
who the hell is darkseid?
(i dont liek DC comics all that much, im more of a marvel guy)


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 13, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> wait, wut?
> who the hell is darkseid?
> (i dont liek DC comics all that much, im more of a marvel guy)



DC's Thanos...or Marvel's Darkseid, whoever came 1st, lol.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 13, 2008)

Great to have Darkseid and Shao Kahn but i dislike having Lex Luthor in the game and no Goro nor Reptile


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

Darkseid predated Thanos by almost a decade.  Starlin was a massive fan of Jack Kirby's Darkseid stories.


----------



## Even (Sep 13, 2008)

Darkseid's in it?? hmmm... Sounds interesting


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 13, 2008)

Is Darkseid actually going to be playable or is he a boss?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some footage with some sample play of the game: College Humor-vid?

I know it's a small thing, but I love that Cap is actually listed as "Captain Marvel" in the game itself.


----------



## Heroic (Oct 3, 2008)

Scorpion has had the same fatality forever. He needs something new


----------



## Talon. (Oct 3, 2008)

fux yea.....captain marvel ownz

new fave other than joker


----------



## IceColdBeer (Oct 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I'll buy it as a novelty after it hits bargain bin prices



That makes 2 of us


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw a trailer, it seems to be O.K. It does feature blood and fatalities.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 23, 2008)

baraka and Lex lutor render



more pics


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope Midway goes under before this abomination releases


----------



## little nin (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, they made the game T and have made the fatality's less gruesome, jokers fatality...gone 

just the BANG gun now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2008)

little nin said:


> lol, they made the game T and have made the fatality's less gruesome, jokers fatality...gone
> 
> just the BANG gun now


 I hope this is a joke. This game sucks enough as it is.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope this is a joke. This game sucks enough as it is.



I guess they really are serious.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

I really wanna try this game out. The concept is really unusual.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's another video KASE posted in the DC Forums:



From what I've seen elsewhere, the yellow eyes mean that the being that's causing the universe merger (who looks like a combo of Darksied and Shao Kahn) is also making the heroes fight one another. Any time their eyes glow, he's affecting them to make them fight. And Raiden should be one of the few MK characters no one should have a problem with fighting Superman evenly, though I'd figure that Captain Marvel is more Raiden's counterpart, as the comic suggests.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 6, 2008)

For a side by side reference: 





Apparently they buy their codpieces and shoulder pads at the same place.

They're even doing the same pose.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

wait so the most Awesome fatality in history is no longer in the gam e


----------



## Talon. (Nov 6, 2008)

^if you're talking about the Joker one, its still in there. I dont think the november issue of Gameinformer would have said anything about it (which they did mention it in their preview) if it wasnt in the game. so theres no way in hell they could have cut it out in the last minute, seeing as its coming out in less than two weeks. besides, EVERY dc villain has a fatality. 
Green lanterns Brutality: PRICELESS
he encases the other guy in green energy and crushes them. that is win
Sub-Zero's fatality never gets old, cuz ive been playing MK:trilogy for PS1 alot lately, and i mastered it.
my bro thinks deathstroke is Slade....lol
and Darkseid reminds me of Apocalypse from xmen...


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh Okay thanks Altair

Also guys is there really a need to be so picky about how Darkseid could be beat by a MK karachter.  I mean MvC has been around for years and Ryu beating the Hulk is just as silly as Sub-Zero beating Supes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, cause it's DC. 

I actually agree that it's no big deal. It's just a video game. I just like talkin' smack.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 6, 2008)

.....i pray this game fuckin tanks lol. I really do. The premise....is just....hooorrible my gawd. i want them to fail so they learn to think before letting randomness ride.

Deadly Alliance...the last good mk.

whoa whoa whoa....how in the FUCK is a MK game rated T!!!!???? Somethin aint right.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 15, 2008)

So IGN reviewed it and apparently



Apparently it's a good game.........just not a deep one. 

Rentable? Yeah definately. Buying? Yeah let's not do it NF, let's not.


----------



## Fin (Nov 15, 2008)

Im sorry, but id love to just pull Batmans spine out.  FLAWESS VICTORY


----------



## Talon. (Nov 16, 2008)

What i cant understand is:Why choose DC? 
why not something...COOL? like Marvel, or Samurai Showdown, or Shonen Jump, or hell, maybe even Naruto. but im tellin y'all, DC was a bad choice of alternate universe


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 16, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> What i cant understand is:Why choose DC?
> why not something...COOL? like Marvel, or Samurai Showdown, or Shonen Jump, or hell, maybe even Naruto. but im tellin y'all, DC was a bad choice of alternate universe



um...Naruto is Shonen Jump you kno.w....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2008)

Damnit, I would so rent this right now but I'm getting Left 4 Dead on Tuesday... And then there is the possibility of SSF2THDR coming out this week too.

I'll just see what happens.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol Superman fatality wonder what that would consist of.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 16, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> What i cant understand is:Why choose DC?
> why not something...COOL? like Marvel, or Samurai Showdown, or Shonen Jump, or hell, maybe even Naruto. but im tellin y'all, DC was a bad choice of alternate universe



But DC is cool.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 16, 2008)

My friend got this today, it's not that bad. I've always wanted to play was The Flash in a fighting game


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 16, 2008)

I rented this game today and I love it.

Online I'm ranked number 85 with 29 wins and 5 losses.

The story mode was very enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2008)

Does Superman sneeze as a fatality?


----------



## Talon. (Nov 17, 2008)

^he acts like a total pussy and bashes the other guy into the ground...literally


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> What i cant understand is:Why choose DC?
> why not something...COOL? like Marvel, or Samurai Showdown, or Shonen Jump, or hell, maybe even Naruto. but im tellin y'all, DC was a bad choice of alternate universe



You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 18, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> What i cant understand is:Why choose DC?
> why not something...COOL? like Marvel, or Samurai Showdown, or Shonen Jump, or hell, maybe even Naruto. but im tellin y'all, DC was a bad choice of alternate universe



Yes, Mortal Kombat vs. Naruto is a much more awesome and viable alternative.

You are retarded.


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 18, 2008)

God, Ed Boon is such a lulzhead. He said he was bringing something totally new in the beginning but its still mortal kombat, same old not good enough to play seriously mortal kombat


----------



## FALCONPUNCH (Nov 18, 2008)

the game isnt that good it only got 3/5 starts on G4tv and no blood WTF no fatalities!? thats basically taking everything about mortal kombat away.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2008)

NO FATALITY!!!!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 18, 2008)

FALCONPUNCH said:


> the game isnt that good it only got 3/5 starts on G4tv and no blood WTF no fatalities!? thats basically taking everything about mortal kombat away.



1st:  There's blood.
2nd:  There's fatalities....toned-down.
3rd:  Does anyone still listen to G4...or X-Play?


----------



## shinjojin (Nov 18, 2008)

All finishers of the game (WARNING: disappointment ahoy!)


*Spoiler*: __ 



MK fighters:

[YOUTUBE]g2sKuTVbkW8[/YOUTUBE]

DC heros/villians:

[YOUTUBE]_uHORoxXq3E[/YOUTUBE]




To be honest, some of them were kinda ok, but the rest were meh. 

One more thing, HOW IN THE FUCKING HELL ARE GREEN LATERN'S FINISHERS SUPPOSE TO BE HEROIC BRUTALITIES!!? I mean seriously those look more like fatalities to me, especially the second one.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2008)

^ i dont see wat the big deal is. sure, they coulda made em a bit.....cooler, but ALL of them are really cool.

any chance you can get darkseid and shao kahns?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2008)

The Flash had some lame-ass ones. 

Catwoman's were really uninspired. 

What I really have a problem with is the lack of fatality in the fatalities. In the previous games they cut their heads off, ripped out their spines, etc... Now they are afraid to get their hands dirty. I don't really care about it that much I just think Midway and DC are a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 19, 2008)

lol @ "heroic brutality"

lol @ Kano's fatality

lmao @ the them not showing a person getting shot. Impalement? Sure, why not! Body getting twisted? OK! Person getting shot with a gun? NONONO! We can't show somebody getting shot by a gun, that's traumatizing.


And why the fuck is everyone turning orange before they do their fatality?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2008)

PUSSIES.



I thought they were turning orange like they are being controlled to explain why they would do that (the superheroes) but then I watched the MK fighters also turning orange.  Beats me.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> And why the fuck is everyone turning orange before they do their fatality?



Rage....It is because of the rage.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2008)

That shit before the actual fatality is retarded. And why the fuck is Kano not ripping out hearts, or using his laser from his eye? Why did Scorpion not simply just send Batman to hell to burn? Why does Shang Tsung simply not steal the soul in a gruesome manner, or even uppercut him into the air, raised spikes from the ground, and let the guy get shish-ka-bobed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2008)

Because this is Mortal Kombat Lite.


----------



## shinjojin (Nov 21, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> any chance you can get darkseid and shao kahns?



They don't have any fatalities.

Oh and @Painkiller: It's because it's T rated. You can blame both DC and ESRB for that shit.


----------



## shinjojin (Nov 22, 2008)

Here are two playlists of vids that shows all of story mode:

DC side:


MK side:


Not a bad story, but I think it could of been better. 

Also, here's most of the endings from arcade mode:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sub-zero:
[YOUTUBE]u-PSL-mnVxw[/YOUTUBE]

Shang Tsung:
[YOUTUBE]cbFDGZdMtF0[/YOUTUBE]

Superman:
[YOUTUBE]Xi-6RnA8HJs[/YOUTUBE]

Scorpion:
[YOUTUBE]J4DCZAtF4r4[/YOUTUBE]

Sonya:
[YOUTUBE]Ylq2zinMiEg[/YOUTUBE]

Raiden:
[YOUTUBE]egEUSx9T97U[/YOUTUBE]

Jax:
[YOUTUBE]5NfCKZjqQXk[/YOUTUBE]

Catwoman:
[YOUTUBE]W3iALefOLmQ[/YOUTUBE]

Joker:
[YOUTUBE]syD0Nc2fDj8[/YOUTUBE]

Darkseid:
[YOUTUBE]HGn5wZZOgPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 22, 2008)

shinjojin said:


> Here are two playlists of vids that shows all of story mode:
> 
> DC side:
> 
> ...



I think it's a test.  If to goes well, expect a better story in MK vs DC 2


----------



## shinjojin (Nov 22, 2008)

Continued from the last post!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kitana:
[YOUTUBE]TBNIuxaqcHI[/YOUTUBE]

Liu Kang:
[YOUTUBE]Dzexp5Xojfs[/YOUTUBE]

Kano:
[YOUTUBE]h0-jegoOYks[/YOUTUBE]

Lex Luther:
[YOUTUBE]RzW-a7rmYY8[/YOUTUBE]

Batman:
[YOUTUBE]jLY2T0mmwbI[/YOUTUBE]

Flash:
[YOUTUBE]S3p09boxnGY[/YOUTUBE]

Deathstroke:
[YOUTUBE]GlxsKfInDfU[/YOUTUBE]

Green Lantern:
[YOUTUBE]oEdHB35QS_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

I wanted the Heroes to be able to do fatalities it's a shame they can't bring themselves to do it.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 23, 2008)

hmmm.....so do yall like this game??


----------



## Zenou (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone have a save for the PS3 to get both the char unlocks?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd save just incase if I were you.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 23, 2008)

What? I'm asking for if anyone has a save I can DL.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Whoops didn't read your post properly no I can't provide that.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck MK and especially the DC universe. MK already had some of the gayest and lamest designs in fighting game history. why not add the dumb asses latex wearing heroes and let them battle each other. wait, why not throw in the MK gaming engine to make the shit completely retarded. yeah babyyy. funny how a game still remains so popular years later cause people still remembered the fatalities. a fighter that non fighting fans also should enjoy. though i wonder if most people that are actually in to fightes touch this shit.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 24, 2008)

MUSOLINI said:


> fuck MK and especially the DC universe. MK already had some of the gayest and lamest designs in fighting game history. why not add the dumb asses latex wearing heroes and let them battle each other. wait, why not throw in the MK gaming engine to make the shit completely retarded. yeah babyyy. funny how a game still remains so popular years later cause people still remembered the fatalities. a fighter that non fighting fans also should enjoy. though i wonder if most people that are actually in to fightes touch this shit.



uh...do u have anything else to do beside neg everything you hate but we like?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally, I think the developers did a nice job, especially with the dc heroes not having fatalities, if your not a comic book reader than I see why you would be disappointed, but giving them such would REALLY be out of character for them. ( the few times a kill was committed, ei: wonder woman, it was threw no choice.) That aside the game is alright, graphic’s and character designs look good and voice acting isn’t bad ( though not great either…). Plus the story is really well told (surprisingly.) however, the game shouldn’t have used mortal kombat as the opposing verse.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 24, 2008)

DC VS Marvel would have KICKED ASS!

But still, I like the game. It's not the greatest fighting game in the world, but it was better than I expected. And I loove the character designs  Haven't gotten far into the story, so I can't comment that yet!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

If I had a lot of money I would play this game.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is the first time for me to post here. 


I am a fan of Mortal Kombat, I played all the series from MK1 on sega mega drive until MKA on PS2. 

I have PS3, and I want to buy this one, but I surprised by the DC heroes who I am not fan of them, I dont mind them, But I knew that the game toned-down too much because of them, I saw the fatalities all of them toned-down for MK characters, and I didnt like the Heroic Brutalities, what is that ??? for a fan of Mortal Kombat like me, I am surprised seriously. 

Also I compared the Kitana Deadly Alliances kiss of death fatality with this series version, wow its too much toned-down, in Deadly Alliances she let the opponent puke blood and tortured more then blood and flesh spread everywhere with bloody bones, what happen in this version no blood and blue color replacing the blood, and bones without flesh, that is weird.

But still I will be buying it, hope in the next series that Midway remove DC and add more MK characters, and adding gore and blood again. 










I have a question guys:

Now the game released in two versions one normal and one limited edition, my question is that if anyone know the different between the two versions ??? I heard but I am not sure that the limited edtion is not toned-down and rated Mature is that right ??????

And thanks, and sorry if my grammers and spelling are bad, coz I dont know english well. 





Edit:  Now I searched for the limited edition, its not limited, its called [Collector's Edition], anyone know what is the [Collector's Edition] ???


----------



## Talon. (Nov 26, 2008)

^sorry braw. no info on mah end. but i am also intrigued by said kollectors edition.
(ya, its got a k instead of a c)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

I LOL'ed at the Heroic Brutalities.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 26, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> ^sorry braw. no info on mah end. but i am also intrigued by said kollectors edition.
> (ya, its got a k instead of a c)



Ah, thanks.


----------



## Bankai Goku (Nov 26, 2008)

> Look at it as this way: if they aren't going to waste time on unnecessarily content like fatalities then maybe they're going to invest more time on the game's fighting system and maybe we'll have a decent fighting game?



yeah thats true but they can still do decent game with fatalities, fatalities are MK trademark and it is famous for that so all they need to do is put effort in making a good game thats all


----------



## Jimin (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw this at Gamestop the other day. Its weird seeing MK characters not bleeding. Plus the DC characters just looked strange and out of place. They didn't really show any game play though.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm, this game can't really be all that good. The rating at most places is on 7.5, which is pretty poor.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 4, 2008)

Ehm, 7,5 isn't really poor. It's pretty average or a bit above average!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2008)

well midway is having alot of financial problems


----------



## Bankai Goku (Dec 6, 2008)

> well midway is having alot of financial problems




ok lets buy MK vs. Dc to help midway. lol


----------



## GSP FTW (Dec 7, 2008)

why is everyone saying that it is way too toned down? 

from what i've seen it isn't i mean how is batman throwing a batarang into somebody's stomach not gory?
I mean compared to MK it isn't as gory but still is but if you buy a game just for gore why bother buying it?

i'm feeling sorry for the americans though they don't get to see joker's full fatality or Kitana's but that isn't that bad


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 7, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> why is everyone saying that it is way too toned down?
> 
> from what i've seen it isn't i mean how is batman throwing a batarang into somebody's stomach not gory?
> *I mean compared to MK it isn't as gory but still is but if you buy a game just for gore why bother buying it*?
> ...



Why else would you buy a MK game?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw a video for this game on youtube and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2009)

MK vs. DC sells 1.8 million and the next  installment confirmed.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Was just gonna link it. If this sells more the SFIV I'll pop a vein.


----------



## Akira (Jan 26, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> MK vs. DC sells 1.8 million and the next  installment confirmed.



I thought midway were literally on the verge of bankruptcy?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> ^ Was just gonna link it. If this sells more the SFIV I'll pop a vein.



That happening is not likely


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2009)

Capcom is projecting 1.7 million sales.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> MK vs. DC sells 1.8 million and the next  installment confirmed.



I'm actually glad to read that they're going to make another one.  Although, I hope DC isn't included in the next one.  All I really want are Scorpion and Sub-Zero playable.  I wonder where, in the time line, they will make this game?


----------



## eD (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw that news too. I hope they improve the graphics, cuz i thought this one had like glitched graphics, dik, maybe that's just me.


----------

